

How To Be A Female Founder - genjuice
http://genjuice.com/2010/06/10/katrina-razavi-on-being-a-female-founder/

======
fleitz
Step 1 be female Step 2 found a company

I think it's the same for men except step 1 is be a male

~~~
akv
and step 1 is already done for you

